# Finally......a lot of work. My range



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Rented a skid steer and 6ft brush hog.

A few buddies bribed with burgers brats and beer. Can't thank them guys enough

Some before and after shots.


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

Nicely done. Good to have buddies that work for food and beer.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

hookedonbow said:


> Nicely done. Good to have buddies that work for food and beer.


Yes it is.....I got a ways to go yet. But the hard stuff is done. Now I can shoot/judge and pick up little at a time

I need to sell some of my targets and replace with current ASA targets.


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

Priceless......:tongue:


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Garceau said:


> I need to sell some of my targets and replace with current ASA targets.


Don't sell....just store. They'll be back and you'll be like me- I just sold a blesbock when they announced it was back, and I still don't have one. Not that I get to look at my targets anymore anyways.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

tmorelli said:


> Don't sell....just store. They'll be back and you'll be like me- I just sold a blesbock when they announced it was back, and I still don't have one. Not that I get to look at my targets anymore anyways.


Good point. I have the Corsican, the big old cinnamon bear (must weigh 100 pounds) big horn, Russian I think that's it. 

I need wolf, coyote, leopard, blesbuk, and both medium deer.....I think that's all. 

If I could find them a ride home from Paris I could get a few of them.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

I wouldn't ditch the russian. I'd bet it is back soon. It wouldn't surprise me to see the corsican again too.


----------



## Gamover06 (Aug 20, 2014)

Damn... That looks really fun

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

tmorelli said:


> I wouldn't ditch the russian. I'd bet it is back soon. It wouldn't surprise me to see the corsican again too.


That's true. I have the bedded buck too. 

A few years ago I was told Wed wouldn't see the standing bear ever again. Too hard to set up.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Man, that looks awesome.

I'm guessing the buddies want to shoot the targets for you too.


----------



## BubbaDean1 (Dec 20, 2014)

Probably won't see the Corsican or the Ibex again. The cost of the targets or horns is unreal.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

nice looking range


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

BubbaDean1 said:


> Probably won't see the Corsican or the Ibex again. The cost of the targets or horns is unreal.


There is a lot of foam in them, the ram, and the old cinnamon bear......can't be cheap to make


----------



## offeringplate (Jan 31, 2016)

Very nice job!! wish i was closer I would be bribing you for some time to shoot, lol...........have fun, keep us updated with new arrangements:set1_applaud:


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Anyone know why this disappeared today


----------



## APBT (Jun 5, 2013)

Be surprised what you can get done with a little beer and food lol


----------



## victor001 (Jan 31, 2011)

Are you going to set up a range for yourself through the wood's ?


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

victor001 said:


> Are you going to set up a range for yourself through the wood's ?


What do you mean?


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Wish was a bit warmer. Got quite a few shots in today but only 41 degrees


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

That is absolutely AWESOME! Wish I had that in my backyard... : ( All the hard work paid off!


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Spent a few hours today shooting with a buddy


----------



## moparfitter (Jan 21, 2015)

Very nice, a lot of work and also a bit of coin!


----------



## DonJuan14 (Feb 15, 2016)

Nice work!


----------



## dougmax (Jul 23, 2009)

Nice. Very nice.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Grrr..... Wisconsin

My range today


----------



## beearcher (May 19, 2014)

LOL That white stuff is why I live in Texas........Super nice range, I could see still
running out and shooting at least once.....


PSE Surge 70# SW


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

50 plus degrees today. A sloppy mess!


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

Looks awesome !!!

Here our little urban backyard range.


----------



## MXandSXracer21 (Jan 19, 2015)

Wow! That range looks very nice! Wished I had some land like that to make a range on.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

A sloppy mess today. But was able to shoot some foam.


----------



## AlanCoderre (Mar 18, 2014)

looks great


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

Garceau said:


> Grrr..... Wisconsin


That's what Trump said.

Looking good.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

And woke up to more snow......ugggh


----------



## Oldillini (Dec 11, 2015)

You have a lot of wildlife on your place!

Very nice job. That has to make for a fun afternoon.


----------

